# Squashed images



## Steve Chasey (Mar 9, 2014)

Original jpeg images shot in landscape are OK in Library module but as soon as change to Develope, image ratio changes to landscape.  Tif images in same folder unaffected.  So only seems to be affecting jpeg images.

Makes updating images a bit difficult due to the distortion. 

Any ideas?


Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Steve, might these images have passed through other software before getting to Lightroom?  For example, might you have rotated them in Windows?


----------



## Steve Chasey (Mar 12, 2014)

I use Faststone Image Viewer to rename my images to follow my camera-date-frame numbering system but that's all.  Whatever was causing it has slithered back into the dark recesses of Lightroom because the affected images are now showing OK in the correct proportions!  Opened and closed LR a few times since the distortion noticed, so may be this has finally cleared the fault/key stroke sequence.


----------

